# 99 ASTRO Expansion Plugs Location



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

99 Astro 4.3...
How many freeze plugs are there in the (block) and where are they?
THX


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

They should be under the exhaust manifolds, on the front of the block (not sure about under the timing cover), and on the back of the block behind the bell housing. All various sizes, of course.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... There's a couple on each side of the block, 'n 2 behind the flywheel....

1, 5/8" I think...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, wasn't sure where to look. Had two push out last winter, just now getting around to investigating and making the repairs. I suppose once the two are replaced and water is added, if any more are gone I'll know it then and know where to find them.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Oy. I hope that's what it takes, but I've been around the auto industry for 15 years, and I've never heard of those things working like they're supposed to. If they pop out, the block is most likely cracked. I hope I'm wrong, but hope for the best and plan for the worst.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> If they pop out, the block is most likely cracked.


That is certainly a possibility. The system developed a leak last fall somewhere on the topside. I didn't use the vehicle that much at the time and didn't want or need the repair cost back then. So I would add water every few days, eventually diluting the coolant/anti-freeze presence. Then the vehicle sat all winter and recently when I added water it of course gushed from the missing expansion plugs.

I wouldn't be surprised if the block was cracked but it is worth treating it as if it was not until I can prove otherwise. I can't see the wisdom in putting the vehicle in a shop and having the repairs done only to find the block is cracked, so we will proceed as far as we can without creating another costly shop-charge.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

your topside leak is probably the intake gaskets. common problem on those engines. the updated gaskets are a lot better. 

if the block is cracked, you very well may get by with some "good" sealer.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Your topside leak is probably the intake gaskets. common problem on those engines. the updated gaskets are a lot better. If the block is cracked, you very well may get by with some "good" sealer.


"Good sealer" such as........?

Now a motor mount has to be temporarily removed to access one of the freeze-plugs. That's a pain ALSO!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> "Good sealer" such as........?
> 
> Now a motor mount has to be temporarily removed to access one of the freeze-plugs. That's a pain ALSO!


Something like this: http://bluemagicusa.com/index.php/blue_magic/category/25/

If the crack is hairline, you will be okay. Most freeze cracks I have seen do more damage than first noted and you will be putting a new motor in the car most of the time.

Do a coolant pressure test and see where the leak is first. 

The let you borrow the tester at the parts stores.
http://bluemagicusa.com/index.php/blue_magic/category/25/


----------

